# Christian Henson’s “Tommy’s Honour” soundtrack



## ka00 (Sep 18, 2018)

Beautiful soundtrack. I found it on iTunes yesterday.

Anyone know if Christian’s ever mentioned how much a role Spitfire samples play in his finished music? I’m curious what the ratio of live players to samples is.


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 19, 2018)

Somewhat unrelated but I was watching Black death some months back & a string part at the end of the film sounded awfully like Jarva county from the tundra demos. I searched for the composer & before I saw the answer I knew it, what do you know, Christian Henson.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Another excellent soundtrack. Very different; lots of dark aleatoric textures and choir throughout.
> 
> Sounds like the melody from Java County is the theme of the whole soundtrack. I hear it repeated in many tracks from the Black Death album.



WAIT WAIT WAIT! Did you say CHOIR? Do we have here a kind of roundabout preview of what's on the horizon?


----------

